# My Milbro



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I recieved my old Milbro. I think it's the second version but i'm not sure.

I don't got any square-rubber, yet. Thats why i took some flatband's (3cm-2cm) and used the BOH/fish method to

install them. Works fine. The fork has got some nicks (fork hits)









but is in a good condition.

It was a realy cheap bid and i'm very happy with it. It's dificult to shoot but it's fun though.

















Regards Friedrich


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i wich i could get one, how dit u get it in germany? e bay uk i think?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Try to ask if the seller will ship to germany, too.

believe me, they will!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i know, but i´ve never ever seen one sold in germany.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes you are right. I bought mine on ebay.co.uk.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

you can find them easly on ebay.co.uk. and have it sent everywere. try to get one with original rubbers and wooden collect still fit on if you whant to be shure to get a real one and not a casted copy. But this is just for the lust of collection, is absolutely the same when it come to shot it.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

you can find them easly on ebay.co.uk. and have it sent everywere. try to get one with original rubbers and wooden collect still fit on if you whant to be shure to get a real one and not a casted copy. But this is just for the lust of collection, is absolutely the same when it come to shot it.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh i forgot to post a pic of the collets and the square-rubber.

I am very shure that this milbro is an original one!

The square-rubber, pouch and collet:

















Friedrich


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi just to let you know we do a first class repo of the MILBRO in ALUMINIUM & BRASS.
we have 2 brass milbro on uk ebay this week if you like them come back to me for a price direct or you could bid??
all the best
and keep hunting
HOGANCASTINGS


----------

